# What's everyone shwilling right now?



## Blackout Beetle

Coral Bay and Dr Pepper out of a sexy cup. Suckafish =P


----------



## river dog

texas Busch; cold as a mountain stream, smooth as its name


----------



## bwad99

King Cobra and Evan Williams, mixed together in the same forty bottle.


----------



## wildboy860

im shwillin tap water outta a glass cup. i am fucked up right now and damn it feels good to be gansta . . . .


----------



## eclipse

olde english. plastic bottles of cheap whisky in my pack for the ride tomorrow


----------



## bryanpaul

river dog said:


> texas Busch; cold as a mountain stream, smooth as its name


hahaha..... i love how they be reppin that Texan pride.......same busch as everywhere else but in Texas it's "Texas Busch"


Me: they just started sellin Gennesee/Gennesee Ice/Gennesee Cream Ale round these parts...94 cents a can...done.....
besides that, anything with the word "Ice".... kinda been over the High Gravity lately

but really, half the time i'm chuggaluggin the standard drink of any true Marylander








<----- my arm


----------



## mksnowboarder

At the risk of sounding like a yuppie, Guinness Black Lager. I treat myself on payday, deal with it.


----------



## hobogestapo

bwad99 said:


> King Cobra and Evan Williams, mixed together in the same forty bottle.


eww


----------



## bryanpaul

mksnowboarder said:


> At the risk of sounding like a yuppie, Guinness Black Lager. I treat myself on payday, deal with it.


hell yeah i saw that for the first time the other day...i love me some Guinness Stout... imma have to try the lager..... Yuengling Black and Tan is a good one has that stout flavor but not so heavy and rich


----------



## hobogestapo

your not livin unless you"re drinkin papst blue ribbon... and m/d orange jubilee.


----------



## mksnowboarder

bryanpaul said:


> hell yeah i saw that for the first time the other day...i love me some Guinness Stout... imma have to try the lager..... Yuengling Black and Tan is a good one has that stout flavor but not so heavy and rich


 
Actually, that's why I bought it, because it was new, and Guinness Extra Stout or Foreign Extra are my favorite beers, even though they're too expensive to indulge in often. It doesn't measure up to either, but it's better than Guinness Draught. Not enough hops or barely, it's kinda watery. But I like strong beer, so this might suit someone who doesn't.

mike


----------



## wildboy860

as a new englander, yeungling is one of the best!!!


----------



## river dog

i drink yeungling when in PA, am yet to try natty bo but have heard enough to guess its maryland's lone star


----------



## AnthraxMatt

schwillable red spacebag, cheap vodka fleishmans i think, and orange soda


----------



## CXR1037

mksnowboarder said:


> At the risk of sounding like a yuppie, Guinness Black Lager. I treat myself on payday, deal with it.


 
Guinness is (non-vegan) trash. Just bloody awful.

Tonight, I'm treating myself: Drake's 2011 Jolly Roger Imperial Dark IPA.

cxR - craft brew _connoisseur_


----------



## mksnowboarder

CXR1037 said:


> Guinness is (non-vegan) trash. Just bloody awful.
> 
> Tonight, I'm treating myself: Drake's 2011 Jolly Roger Imperial Dark IPA.
> 
> cxR - craft brew _connoisseur_


 
I could trash your tastes too, holmes, its a matter of personal preference. I enjoy it.


----------



## CXR1037

For starters, you couldn't trash my tastes because everyone knows craft beer is better. Second, I strongly suggest you check out some good stouts or porters, for instance: Stone Smoked Porter, Drake's Drakonic Stout, anything Rogue, anything Great Divide, etc.


----------



## bryanpaul

"guinness is trash"......... ok, to make ANYTHING in large enough quantities to where someone can buy it almost anywhere in the world...it aint gonna be grandmas home cookin.....but it aint "trash" fo sho....and MY personal preferences tell me that those fuckin microbrew "craft beers", alot of the time, taste like ASS.... and give me just as much of a headache/hangover as natty ice.....


----------



## CXR1037

It's called, "taste". 

cXr - capitalize "personal" instead of "my"


----------



## mksnowboarder

Fuck your imperial stouts! Nah, just kidding, I'll take a look for those, but I still like my Guinness on occasion.


----------



## Fade

Steel reserve


----------



## Kim Chee

Anyway, back to the subject at hand...
I'm drinking tap water lately, but when budget permits, I may let loose with
a pina colada tilt or two.

I had a sampler at Rogue Brewery and one of the selections didn't seem right. 
I almost summoned the nerve to ask them about a particular brew that
conjured feelings of what it might be like to be sippin' on cat piss.


----------



## bryanpaul

CXR1037 said:


> It's called, "taste".
> 
> cXr - capitalize "personal" instead of "my"


if i was yakkin at yer face id put more emphasis on "MY"..... just my personal PEFERENCE

personal banter aside......a BIG HIT this New Years eve was this 4 dollar a bottle Champagne we got ...forget the brand name......... but it was hobo fabulous


----------



## acer910

miller lite..... free is free...


----------



## AnthraxMatt

thanks to google i could find this beer, i had this when i was in rhode island this fall. ITS PIRATE BEER! http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/898/17625 got paid well so we drank good beer


----------



## snot

shwillin a slam. pbr and black berry sparks.


----------



## salamat

i'm drinkin ginebra san miguel, about $1 a litre, pure sugarcain booze, so stong you could run a car of it.
all the farmer here in the philippines drink it so you know its good!


----------



## Deleted member 125

andre?


bryanpaul said:


> if i was yakkin at yer face id put more emphasis on "MY"..... just my personal PEFERENCE
> 
> personal banter aside......a BIG HIT this New Years eve was this 4 dollar a bottle Champagne we got ...forget the brand name......... but it was hobo fabulous


----------



## DirtyBroke

i'm drinkin a Homeward Bound : sailor jerry's and lemonade.


----------



## Vixious

after a failed quest for a couple 24's of OE i lucked into a 12 pack of PBR, though im still dreaming of the stone vertical epic i couldnt afford.


----------



## Blackout Beetle

bwad99 said:


> King Cobra and Evan Williams, mixed together in the same forty bottle.


 
We need to kick it sometime.


----------



## luciferchrist

Im just drinking red merlot


----------



## Blackout Beetle

Nothing unfortunately. I'm up shit creek hungover... probably will be shwilling McCormick's vodka out of my nalgene later on our way to Durango.


----------



## CXR1037

Vixious said:


> after a failed quest for a couple 24's of OE i lucked into a 12 pack of PBR, though im still dreaming of the stone vertical epic i couldnt afford.



2011 vertical epic was literally SO good. Always worth it IMO.


----------



## wildboy860

cheep beer for me all day!!!! infact i dont even like most fancy beers. if i were to go fancy i'd say yuengling / sam adams summer or winter ale


----------



## soledad

CXR1037 said:


> For starters, you couldn't trash my tastes because everyone knows craft beer is better. Second, I strongly suggest you check out some good stouts or porters, for instance: Stone Smoked Porter, Drake's Drakonic Stout, anything Rogue, anything Great Divide, etc.


 
oh brother. kewl dude.


----------



## Alaska

Anyone have any recommendations for a day on the town tomorrow? It's gonna be 25 below around here, so something with some heat. 

Something besides the normal Jack, Jim, and Evan, I suppose.


----------



## Kim Chee

Alaska said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a day on the town tomorrow? It's gonna be 25 below around here, so something with some heat.



I feel for you enough to go off topic for you. Keoke coffee: http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink4661.html

Sorry I'm such a noob I don't know how to embed this link, feel free to pm me and instruct if you have the gumption.


----------



## Alaska

It's better than the 40 below it has been, but I don't go out at all in that kind of weather.

And that site keeps timing out for me. I'm really interested, though. Balls.

Edit: Just found it on a different site, though. Oh my sweet lawdy, that looks and sounds amazing. I appreciate this muchly, good sir.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

At this very moment I am mixing espresso in my coffee!!!! See, you can tell.. I used 4 !s.


----------



## Heron

CXR1037 said:


> Guinness is (non-vegan) trash. Just bloody awful.
> 
> Tonight, I'm treating myself: Drake's 2011 Jolly Roger Imperial Dark IPA.
> 
> cxR - craft brew _connoisseur_


----------



## Keyser Soze

bryanpaul said:


> hahaha..... i love how they be reppin that Texan pride.......same busch as everywhere else but in Texas it's "Texas Busch"
> 
> 
> Me: they just started sellin Gennesee/Gennesee Ice/Gennesee Cream Ale round these parts...94 cents a can...done.....
> besides that, anything with the word "Ice".... kinda been over the High Gravity lately
> 
> but really, half the time i'm chuggaluggin the standard drink of any true Marylander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--- nice boh tattoo bryan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATTY BOH! BATTY NOH! smoke a fat FATTY YOH~ thats my natty chant. deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> also- MMMMMMMMmmmickeys is the shit.
> 
> but ya feel the sting in your anus the next morning... bzzzz


----------



## whaleofashrimp

gennese icde on top of root beer and everclear


----------



## chilidog

im drinking a fucking MILLER LITE! just one out of the near 1,000 that i dumpstered


----------



## railroadron

Luksusowa vodka and spicy V8..


----------



## Dro

Right now im sippin on some oh so tasty Monarch Rum (silver) and a little bit a pepsi


----------



## DisPanik

PBR as usual. Fuck that's the cheapest in Montreal !


----------



## ceege

Im drinkin a dollar fifth of Peruvian Pisco. Hell if it makes my eyes cross!


----------



## Alaska

Canadian LTD and Cherry Pepsi. Yeah, I fucking suck.


----------



## Kim Chee

I found a half bottle of Grey Goose on the way to the library. ...Wait a minute. That would be off topic as I haven't had any yet. sip, gulp. ok. Grey Goose.


----------



## Rager

beer.......not high gravity though.....fuck...getting old


----------



## suprhromnn

Worlds hottest vodka anyone? I haven't personally tried this...yet...

This fall I will be in Oregon with a bottle of it, feeding it to the hipster kids.






http://www.firebox.com/product/5111/100000-Scovilles-Naga-Chilli-Vodka


----------



## Doobie_D

Currently drinkin on most of that. The Puke yer Pants Porter is my favorite but the German style wheat seems to be the overall house favorite.


----------



## RnJ

Mostly schwilling out on soy milk, fresh lemon squeezed in water (without sugar), yerba mate, and occasionally some homeade chardonnary of spiced orange wine.


----------



## Pheonix

drank some Banana Bread Beer yesterday for my B-day, I like it but it's expensive so I only get it on special occasions.


----------



## Moldy Dixie

hg800 and 211


----------



## RnJ

Summertimes!: DIY mojitos (cocktail or soda), homemade herbal punch (fruit juice + mint, hyssop, monarda, lemon balm, whatever stuff I have on hand), DIY blackberry, peach, piesporter, shiraz and merlot wines, and most recently polished off the last of a red ale brew kit.


----------



## ev wood

Whiskey & water - takes the edge off & keeps you hydrated


----------

